# Eine Entscheidungshilfe gesucht



## n3rd (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi moin liebe PCGH User!

Stehe vor einem großen Problem. Ein neues Notebook muss her, da meinem Aspire 6935 langsam der Gar ausgeht.
Brauche etwas, was Mobil ist und einen Desktop ersetzen kann ( kann beides als Student mir nicht leisten  ).
Das Notebook muss folgenden Ansprüchen gerecht werden:
-Berechnung von großen Datensätzen ( Alignements )
-Tägliche Benutzung ( fast 24/7 )
-aus dem oberen Punkt ergibt sich die Tatsache, dass dieser Robust sein soll + Mobil 
-Games ( SC2, Diablo3,... usw. )
Die oberste Schmerzgrenze ist max. 1100 € ( aber das auch nur durch Finanzierung ).
Habe bis jetzt diese hier im Auge :
1)MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6815 (MD97824)

2)http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...=Kategoriekachel-Hotspots&utm_term=30012919A1 ( bis dato mein Favorit ) 

3)DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Devil 5700 # ( + Konfig: i7 2630QM... + @Mindfactory: 8 Gbyte DDR3 1333 RAM bestellen .... und vllt. irgendwann da Platz für ne 2 Festplatte vorhanden ist ne SSD )

4)One Gaming Notebook D90, GTX 560 by: One - ONE Computer Shop
( mit i7 2670QM + 8 Gbyte = 1113 € ( uU. Upgrade auf HD6990 + 130 € ) aber dafür nur eine HDD mit 320 Gbyte ( die Kapazität ist Ok... habe ja externe HDDs ... aber man kann leider keine SSD zusätzlich aufzurüsten ).

5)Willkommen im HP Store Deutschland ( die HD6770M soll auf der Höhe der GTX460M sein ) + das Case ( obwohl nirgends steht nen 2 Slot für ne Festplatte hat ... bei einer zusätzlichen SSD ist auch die HDD mit 5400 U/min zu verkraften ( dafür aber 750 Gbyte )) .

Bei mysn gibts nichts vernünftiges.... sogar die 4Students Angebote sehen mager aus....+ zu teuer!


Das wars bis dahin von mir.... freue mich schon auf die Vorschläge... Apropos .... das Ding soll in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten angeschafft werden.

Lg. euer n3rd


----------



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2011)

> kann beides als Student mir nicht leisten





> 1100 €


 
Das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen...

Für 600€ bekommst du einen Desktop, der die meisten high-end Notebooks locker in die Tasche steckt, für 500€ bekommst du dann ein sehr mobiles Subnotebook mit halbwegs vernünftiger Akkulaufzeit und Hardware; je nachdem, wie viel Leistung du mobil brauchst kannst du die Aufteilung natürlich auch verschieben

Ich nehme mal an, du hast einen Bildschirm und sonstige PC Peripherie, ansonsten müsstest du hier noch mindestens ~100€ einplanen und der Vorschlag wird etwas unwirtschaftlicher, ist aber immernoch keine schlechte Alternative


----------



## n3rd (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi Superwip.

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich weiß, dass die ~1000 € nicht wenig ist... für den Studi sowieso... 
PC-Peripherie habe ich nicht mehr, da mein PC damals unter den Hammer kam, um mir nen Schleppi zu holen.
Für 600 € Tacken kann man ja bereits nen x6 T1090 + 8 Gig + HD6870 + 22" Moni zusammentackern.
Ein Subnotebook bzw. Netbook kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, da auch oft in der Uni/Bibliothek/Kommilitonen@Home Programme( auch und zu auch gezockt  ) geschrieben werden. Sonst hätte jetzt nicht die Wahl der Qual. Nen Tower zu schleppen + Moni + Tastatur = schlechte Idee. Daher habe ich mich dazu entschloßen etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.... also ca. halbes Jahr Nudeln mit Tomatensauce zu essen und dafür was vernünftiges zu holen. Die oben genannten Fakten sollten dir aber von alleine in den Kopf schießen müssen, hättest du meinen Post zu ende gelesen. Ist wohl klar das wenn der Punkt "Mobilität" an 1 Stelle wäre, ich mir für nen 1000 € i5/i7 + GTX570/HD6950@70 + nen lepischen Netbook für 200€ gehollt hätte.  Dann hättest du aber auch gesehen, dass da ebenso 2 NB unter 800 € aufgeführt sind. 

Soll jetzt nicht allzu kritisch sich anhören, aber man sollte sich Gedanken machen bevor man gleich komplett in eine andere Richtung springt, um etwas zu lösen. Und mein anliegen sind eben die paar NB, die ich oben aufgeführt habe. Sprich, meine Erwartung = Meinungsäußerung zu den Geräten bzw. Vorschläge zu anderen.

Ich schreib ja auch nicht in einem Forum wenn sich einer für 8000€ ein Rennrad kaufen möchte ... Kauf dir nen Gebrauchtwagen ( k.A. zB Golf 4 )
damit bis du schneller! + nen Klapprad der in den Kofferraum passt damit du etwas in die Pedale drücken kannst, wenns das Autofahren öde wird.


----------



## mmayr (20. Oktober 2011)

n3rd schrieb:


> Hi Superwip.
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort. Ich weiß, dass die ~1000 € nicht wenig ist... für den Studi sowieso...
> PC-Peripherie habe ich nicht mehr, da mein PC damals unter den Hammer kam, um mir nen Schleppi zu holen.
> ...


 
Was studierst du? Publizistik? So einen Schmarrn für eine gut gemeinte Antwort!


----------



## n3rd (20. Oktober 2011)

@mmayr

Kann sein, dass ich etwas überreagiert habe, mit meinem Komment. Aber ich habe auch gesagt, dass mein Komment nicht kritisch angesehen werden sollte. Bezüglich der Aussage: "So einen Schmarrn für eine gut gemeinte Antwort!" ... Hast Du meine Frage gelesen? Er gab mir keine Antwort bezüglich meiner Frage, dass hat mich bloß irritiert, genauso wie du. Ich brauche einen Rat bezüglich einem Desktopersatz... das ist alles...
Würde man keine Rechenleistung unterwegs brauchen... würde solche NB gar nicht geben. Oder bist du und Superwip der Ansicht, dass solche Geräte keine Daseinsberechtigung haben?!
Somit enthält dein Komment leider ebenfalls 0% zu meiner Frage.

Bezüglich des restlichen Informationsgehalt deines Posts.... naja... finde das es schon persönlich wird. Möchte mich diesbezüglich nicht äußern,
weil dies zu einfaches Spiel wäre: Publizistikstudent der Rechenleistung für Alignements braucht?!


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

Find den Medion Erazer sowohl von Hardware als auch von der Optik her gut


----------



## mmayr (21. Oktober 2011)

Du hast Recht, ich war unhöflich.

Ich würde dir gaaanz stark von einem Desktopersatz abraten. Hatte selber mal so einen: extrem schwer, teuer, heiß und laut. Rechenleistung nur Mittelfeld. 

Da du trotzdem einen suchst: 
Medion Erazer
Alienware
Evtl.: Dell Konfigurator anschauen

MfG mmayr


----------



## n3rd (21. Oktober 2011)

Morgen!

@pibels94
Es sind 2 Erazors in meiner Liste der Kandidaten aufgeführt. Welchen würdest du mir empfehlen?
Der 6815 o den 6817. Der erste ist gut 300 € günstiger. Mit Klavierlackoptik könnte ich leben... nach 2-3 Tagen sind 
auf dieser ehe gefühlte 5000 Fingerabdrücke drauf, die die Oberfläche matt erscheinen lassen .  Zu dem 6817 habe ich 
auch div. Reviews gelesen, die Ihn gut darstellt haben. Und ein weiteres Manko ist, dass der 6815 im Gegensatz zu 6817 
CPU-Throtting hat ( glaube ich ).

@mmayr
Naja.. ich habe ebenfalls schlechte Erfahrung mit Desktopersatz gehabt ( dieser hatte P4 3Ghz als Herzstück = Bratpfanne ),
aber ich hoffe, dass dieses von Herstellern in den Vergangenen 8 Jahren in den Griff gekriegt haben. 
Bezüglich der Leistung... ist so ein 2670QM auf der Höhe eines i7 930... was schon ordentlich ist! 
Alienware + Dell sind wesentlich teuerer als Erazors, Deviltech, One usw.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2011)

Von Medion würde ich grundsätzlich abraten, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass sie den miserabelsten Support haben den es gibt. Kannst natürlich darauf hoffen das nichts passiert, aber das würde ICH nicht tun


----------



## mmayr (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte den gleichen P4 mit einer Gforce 5600 FX Go! War damals sehr enttäuscht. 3 mal RMA in einem halben Jahr. War ein Acer Produkt.


----------



## Sebbo92 (21. Oktober 2011)

Bezüglich der Firma von Deviltech:
Die Angebote von denen sind einfach nur der Oberhammer. Aber das wars auch schon leider. Ich habe schon einige Berichte gelesen, wo der Preis super war, die Lieferung und der Support aber dermaßen grottig ist. Da kann man lieber 100€ mehr zahlen und wie du schon sagtest, ein Notebook von Medion kaufen.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich meinte den ersten Erazer ^^


----------



## n3rd (21. Oktober 2011)

Jou... das ist das was ich auch wollte!.. Feedback auf meinen Post. 
Vielen vielen Dank für die Hinweise und Ratschläge!

Hatte noch nie ein Medion gehabt.. somit noch keine Experience mit der Qualität und Support. Weiss nur, dass die Chases + Innenleben von MSI kommt. 
Zu dem x6815 @ pibels... der war doch vor 1-2 Wochen gute 70 € günstiger oder? Da stört mich schon, dass für +30 € mehr man den HP bekommt, der wesentlich besseres Innenleben mitbringt! HD6770M mit 2 Gbyte DDR5 ( schneller als die 555M ) + 8 Gbyte RAM + einen freien Slot für eine SSD. Da würde ich glatt in Versuchung kommen den hier rein zu böllern : 60GB Corsair SSD CSSDF60GB3BK 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron - Computer

Da bei Spielen ( ehe keine Ego-Shooter ) mir eine Auflösung von 1300er x 700er Auflösung ( bzw. HD+ 1600 x 900 ) komplett langen!
Bezüglich Deviltech habe ich bis dato ebenfalls keine Resonanzen gehört. Für mich ist es ein zweiter mysn - shop, der einfach günstiger ist. 
Beide benutzen gleich Chaises ( glaub Clevo Produktion ) soweit ich weiß.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

hmm, der HP klingt zu dem Preis sehr interessant, da kannst du zuschlagen


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2011)

> Oder bist du und Superwip der Ansicht, dass solche Geräte keine Daseinsberechtigung haben?!


 
Im wesentlichen halte ich Desktopreplacementnotebooks tatsächlich für eine Geräteklasse, die nur in wenigen Ausnahmefällen eine Existenzberechtigung hat und die zu einem Großteil von Personen gekauft wird, die mit einer Desktop/Notebook Kombi glücklicher geworden wären

Warum?: aufgrund der Größe und des großen Gewichts sind die meisten Besitzer solcher Geräte am ende meist zu faul um sie zu transportiern und sie bleiben am Ende meist doch fest am Schreibtisch verwurzelt und werden teils nichtmal in den Urlaub mitgenommen...

Ich kenne einige solcher Fälle; aber da du ja bereits Erfahrung mit solchen Geräten gemacht zu haben scheinst trifft das ja vielleicht nicht auf dich zu? Dann kauf dir von mir aus eben eines

Das du kein Subnotebook (meiner Meinung nach die beste mobile Ergänzung zu einem Desktop PC; zumindest CPU seitig ist auch ein 500€ Subnotebook deinem Aspire 6935 klar überlegen, die Grafik reicht für die meisten Spiele, auch die genannten, zumindest @min auch aus) willst bedeutet auch nicht, dass eine Kombi eine schlechtere Alternative wäre



Aber da du offensichtlich unbedingt alles in ein Notebook investieren willst hier ein paar Empfehlungen:

Mobil und leistungsfähig:
HP Envy 14-2000eg (LS491EA) | Geizhals.at EU
14,5 Zoll, i7-2630QM und HD 6630M (heruntergetaktete HD 6770M; erheblich schneller als deine alte GT 9600M); nur die RAM Ausstattung ist etwas seltsam; gegebenenfalls auf 8GiB aufrüsten

Ansonsten ist das Medion Erazer sicher keine allzu schlechte Alternative, auch das Dell XPS 15 ist sicher eine Überlegung wert (aber leider nur maximal mit GT 540M verfügbar; da hast du aber sicher besseren Support)


----------



## n3rd (21. Oktober 2011)

Tja... die Entscheidung wird nicht leicht!
@Superwip
Wo hast du die Info von  HD 6630M  her? Diese hat im Vergleich zur 6770 80 Shader weniger + DDR2 bzw. 3!
Und ist Leistungsgemäß ( laut NBjournal ) 30-70% langsamer als HD6770M!!! Da wurde nicht nur an Taktraten gespart! Da ist jede NV 520/525/530/540M wesentlich flotter und übertakten eines NB ist eine ganz eigene Sparte. 
Der XPS15/17 ala Alienware/mysn viel zu teuer für das Gebotene!
Bezüglich deiner Ansicht zu den Desktopersätzen, naja... ist eben deine Meinung, da du noch nicht mit solchen Anforderungen konfrontiert worden bist, die ich + mein Schleppi zu bewältigen haben. Mein Aspire pfeift aus allen Löchern und muss in die ruhige Rente geschickt werden. 
Bezüglich der Subnotebooks.... tja... ein einiger maßen vernünftiger Subby kostet bereits ü. 1000€! Oder ist in Wien alles doppelt so günstig ( weil du meintest 500 € Subby )?
Guck mal die Preise an: Top 10 Subnotebooks - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Da ist doch der Erazor X6817 mind. 300€ günstiger als jeder von den + (gefüllte) 300% Spieletauglicher!
Also sind deine Vorschläge ganz weit weg von der Realität!  ( Damit es keiner falsch versteht.... keine böse Ironie/Gedanken, die hinter dieser Aussage treffen ) 

@pibels 

Muss mir mal das mit der HD6770M genauer angucken + Mal wirklich schlau werden, ob da ein Slot für HDD frei ist... da steht nirgends, ob es eine 750Gbyte Platte ist oder doch 2x320 Gbyte... machen die Hersteller gerne. + de facto des Problems, dass Prob ( aus notebookjournal ) , welches bei Erazor x6815 + dem HP = CPU Trotting! Diese Kinderkrankheit haben beide... und diese ist nicht mal Temperatur abhängig!  Es gibt zwar Software, die das Runterregulieren verhindern soll ( zB. GameBooster3), dafür gibt es aber keine Reviews. Die einzigen Komments zu solch einer Art von Software ist.... : Toll! Super! Juhu!... Zeigt mir das neuer Treiber downloadbar ist.... .Juhu! Das Ding schließt unnötige Programme für mich = mehr Leistung ( naja... manche kennen das mit DienstAdministrator + msconfig nicht )... und so ein Ramsch... aber eben keine Erfahrungsberichte... wo getestet wurde, ob die CPU dadurch stabil ( ohne runter zu tackten ) läuft?!


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2011)

> Wo hast du die Info von HD 6630M her? Diese hat im Vergleich zur 6770 80 Shader weniger + DDR2 bzw. 3!


 
Notebookcheck, GPU-Z

Auch die Daten auf der AMD Homepage würde ich so interpretieren

Der RAM dürfte DDR3 sein (nicht GDDR3)



> und übertakten eines NB ist eine ganz eigene Sparte.


 
Kommt nur auf die Kühlung an; vor allem bei GPUs sind oft bis zu über +100% drinnen, da diese stark untertaktet werden um Strom zu sparen



> Bezüglich der Subnotebooks.... tja... ein einiger maßen vernünftiger Subby kostet bereits ü. 1000€! Oder ist in Wien alles doppelt so günstig ( weil du meintest 500 € Subby )?


 
Kommt immer darauf an, was du für Ansprüche hast

Ein preiswertes Gerät mit i3, wie etwa das x121e Thinkpad gibts schon für unter 500€

Natürlich ist z.B. ein x220 Thinpad oder ein Sony VAIO VPC-Z21 besser aber brauchst du das wirklich?



> da du noch nicht mit solchen Anforderungen konfrontiert worden bist, die ich + mein Schleppi zu bewältigen haben.


 
Hast du eine Ahnung...


----------



## Hammerfaust (22. Oktober 2011)

Also erstmal würde ich mir gedanken machen wie du mobil beschreibst, unter mobil verstehe ich nämlich zuerst kompakte abmessungen und gute akkuleistung, ich habe einige jahre mein 15 zoll gerät zur schule mitgenommen und 3 kg gewicht jeden tag bei sich haben ist ziemlich unangenehm, akkuleistung war bei mir gut aufgrund eines 9-zellen-akkus welchen ich jedem empfehlen kann der sich ein notebook holt. Bei Dell bekommt man im Moment ein XPS 15 mit i7 quadcore, 750 gigabyte festplatte, 8 gb ram und 9-Zellenakku für unter 1000 €, sowie die Option auf 0% Finanzierung. Das Problem bei Medion ist das Chassis, dieses gehört meiner Kenntnis nach nicht zu den stabilsten, und bei HD-Auflösung muss man nicht wirklich eine GTX 560M auffahren um 30 FPS in aktuellen spielen zu erreichen.

Man muss halt wissen das ein Notebook immer ein Kompromiss ist, ich persönlich werde mir auch eher ein 13 Zoll gerät für die uni bald anschaffen und zu hause auf einen desktop setzen, gerade weil man in den säalen bei uns nicht viel platz hat um ein großes Notebook aufzustellen.


----------



## n3rd (22. Oktober 2011)

@superwip

Du bist ja echt mein Sorgenkind!
Wären die GPUs der HD6770 und HD6630... ( nur rein von Mhz unterschiedlich ) gleich, aber nur in dem Speicher unterscheiden... bringt kein OC was. Die Differenz zw. DDR2 und DDR3 beträgt gut 25~ü50%!... und da ist noch der selbe Quantensprung zwischen DDR3 und 5! 
Und um auf den Punkt OC zurück zu kommen... Übertakten eines Notebooks ist immer ein Selbstmordversuch. Man bemüht sich eher das NB kühl zu halten, da sonst das Trotting einsetzt. Hast du jemals ein Notebook besessen??? GPU um 100% ÜBERTACKTEN????  Da kommen echt zweifel bei auf.... nicht das du nicht mal Desktop hast.. und rein XBox Gamer bist... 
Notebooks mit i3,i5,x4 will ich mir nicht mal angucken! Wenn du für eine Problemstellung ein Programm schreibst welches von Multithread + Hz-Zahl Profitiert ( und das ist meist der Fall, wenn JavaSkript bzw. C o. Perl + Packages installiert ) willst du natürlich, so schnell wie möglich das Problem mittels der Software lösen und du siehst dass die Rechendauer eines Core2Duos ( 2x2 Ghz ) bei 17 Tage 5 Std + paar mins beträgt, die des Core i3 ( 2x2,1 Ghz ) bei 16 Tage 12 Std beträgt und des Core i7 mit 4/8 Threads und 2,2 Ghz  bei knappen 7 Tage liegt ... würde ich natürlich zu i7 greifen! Da ich dadurch eine Woche Zeit habe das Programm zu kontrollieren / testen / verbessern / optimieren, weil in der Uni/Arbeitswelt muss du alles zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt abgeben. Das NB hast du auch immer dabei, um Sorcecode immer einzusehen, überprüfen, verändern... meist fallen noch Bugs auf usw. Wenn du Arbeit ausübst die einer Ausbildung genügt, wirst du solch eine Art von Notebooks nicht brauchen... Wenn du in einer Uni bist und Geisteswissenschaften studierst... brauchst du diesen auch nicht... Wenn du in der Uni nur leichte Programme schreibst.. keine Problemstellungen ( die dem Alltag wiederherstellen ) lösen sollst... auch hier wird dieser nicht gebraucht.
Einfach nur zum Zocken finde ich NB wenig geeignet + übelst teuer. Wenn du aber ehe eine Starke CPU + viel Ram und das in einem soliden Cases brauchst , liegst du locker bei 700-900 € ! Daher ist für mich leichter 100 - 200 € drauf zu zahlen und zu diesem Packet eine vernünftige GK zu bekommen, als noch einen extra Desktop-PC anzuschaffen um zu spielen ( Kostenpunkt ca. 600-900€ ). Das meinte ich auch mit Geld zu sparen im meinem ersten Post. Das erklärt auch wieso diese NB wirklich gebraucht werden.


----------



## n3rd (22. Oktober 2011)

@Hammerfaust

Nicht nur die Zellzahl ist wichtig.. diese sagt bloss bezüglich der Ladezeit eher was aus... da zB 6 Zellen zur gleichen Zeit geladen werden können.
Die Kapazität ist eher wichtig, sprich mA. Dell = teure Laden ( und in meinen Augen Apple-like Imbissbude ).
Die Erazors ( Medion ) kriegen bessere Benotung als die Dells. Wie gesagt... MSI -Chases.. Apropos, MSI - Chases werden auch nun von mysn und deviltech verwendet.  Guck dazu Infos auf notebookcheck + journal. Bezüglich FPS und Auflösung hast du definitiv recht, doch da zahle ich lieber 100€ mehr drauf für bessere GK, um abgesichert zu sein, denn den i7 wird so schnell nichts in die Knie zwingen, die GK ( als Flaschenhals ) schon.


----------



## Hammerfaust (22. Oktober 2011)

Acer Aspire Ethos 5950G-2674G50Mnss: Tests, Technische Daten, Erfahrungsberichte / LX.RA502.082

hier wäre ein günstiges aber sehr leistungsstarker Acer,

übrigens bei den meisten Herstellern bedeutet mehr Zellen auch mehr Kapazität, die wenigsten bieten beispielsweise 6-Zellen Akkus mit unterschiedlichen Wh an, welches die Einheit für Kapazität ist und nicht mA. Wenn man schon klugscheißen möchte.
Was die Tests angeht, ich lese schon seit mehreren Jahren auf Notebookjournal und kenne mich mit der Szene etwas aus, deswegen weiss ich auch das die Dell Notebooks wertiger sind als Medion Notebooks, dieser Apple-like Geschichte ist schon längst vorbei, aber wenn du dich lieber von subjektiven als objektiven Argumenten leiten möchtest stehe ich dir nicht im Weg. 
Und bei solchen Programmen die du ausführst solltest du mal schaun ob du nicht an einen Unirechner mit entsprechender Leistung kommst, denn ich finde es doch merkwürdig das man solche Programme auf seiner eigener Hardware laufen lässt.


----------



## n3rd (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte auf keinen Fall klugscheissen... ich wusste nur, dass die Zellzahl keinen/kaum Einfluss auf die Laufzeit hat... das ist alles. mAh steht für max. Stromoutput und hat genauso wie die Wh-Zahl ( Spannung die Std. ) Einfluss auf die Kapazität + Output des Akkus. Also wenn schon denn schon, sind es die 2 Größen, die die Leistung bestimmen. gell 
Den Acer Ethos habe ich mir ebenfalls angeguckt... aber hab seit meinem Aspire Acertraumata. Das Gerät an sich ist super, aber manchmal noch zickiger als eine Frau, während der Erdbeertagen... Außerdem verliert der Ethos im Vergleich zu dem HP (selbe Preisklasse ) in jedem Gamebenchmark... da die HD6770M mit DDR5 befeuert wird.
Bezüglich Dell... habe ich mir natürlich irgendwo meine eigene Meinung geformt.. aus den Erfahrungsberichten von Studenten/ Foren + einfacher Angebotspalette von Dell, genauso wie Reviews... Und ich habe schon mal unter die Haube eines Alienwares ( mit WaKü ) Desktopsrechners schauen dürfen für 2300€! Außen hui ... innen pfui!.. Aber echt pfui.... die gleiche Zusammenstellung hätte den Typen  1400 € gekostet mit ner echten WaKü für CPU + GPU ( mit Dualradi )und nicht diese Kompletlösund ala Antec die momentan für 40 € bei Mindfactory gibt! Da war wirklich nur die CPU + GK ( Referenzdesign ) wertig... der Rest .. mikroAtx Board = 0 Erweiterungsplätzen + 2 Rambänke die besetzt waren von billigram + chinaböllerNT... also... ne!
Wo lebst du denn, wo die Uni für alle Studenten einen Unirechner / Workstation bieten kann? Also ich studiere nicht in Monaco! Seit wann können sich die Unis/Schulen was leisten? Wir sind aus den goldenen Zeiten raus. Und trotzdem... stell dir mal vor... du hast da was an einer Workstation laufen auf dem Kampus... und da kommt ein Erstsemestler oder noch schlimmer BWL Student  und sieht das der Moni dunkel ist... ohne auf die Kontrollleuchten des Towers zu gucken wird der Powerbotten gedrückt!..  Oder wenn da gleich von 2-4 Studenten gleichzeitig die Daten ausgewertet werden.... also die Rechenzeit nimmt hier ja schon mal fast exponential zu und man wäre mit einem DuoCore eines NB glücklicher. Gäbe es bei uns so ein Angebot von dem Computerlabor... würde ich pauschal drauf verzichten... mir sind a. meine Daten wichtig b. ich muss diese immer einsehen können c. ruhig schlafen können.
Frage mich wirklich wieso es keinen Hersteller gibt, der NB ohne Akkus, Betriebssystem, und HDD anbietet...


----------



## Superwip (23. Oktober 2011)

> Wären die GPUs der HD6770 und HD6630... ( nur rein von Mhz unterschiedlich ) gleich, aber nur in dem Speicher unterscheiden... bringt kein OC was. Die Differenz zw. DDR2 und DDR3 beträgt gut 25~ü50%!... und da ist noch der selbe Quantensprung zwischen DDR3 und 5!


 
Die HD 6630M hat hat DDR3, die HD 6770M hat GDDR5, die Speichergröße ist bei beiden gleich; das Speicherinterface beider ist 128 Bit breit, der GDDR 5 der HD 6770M ist auf 1600MHz getaktet, der DDR3 der HD 6630M läuft auf sehr niedrigen 800MHz

Du solltest vielleicht noch was über *G*DDR wissen...

GDDR basiert auf DDR 1, GDDR 2 basiert ebenfalls auf DDR 1, GDDR 3 basiert auf DDR 2, erst GDDR 4 basiert auf DDR 3 (wurde aber praktisch übergangen) und GDDR 5 ebenfalls DDR 3

DDR 3 ist also garnicht so schlecht und im Prinzip die zweit beste Alternative zu GDDR 5 (und viel besser als GDDR3!); die 1600MHz sollten mit DDR3 je nach dem, welche Chips konkret verwendet wurden auch relativ locker drinnen sein, auch thermisch ist das bekanntlich überhaupt kein Problem



> Und um auf den Punkt OC zurück zu kommen... Übertakten eines Notebooks ist immer ein Selbstmordversuch. Man bemüht sich eher das NB kühl zu halten, da sonst das Trotting einsetzt. Hast du jemals ein Notebook besessen??? GPU um 100% ÜBERTACKTEN????


 
Es kommt nur auf die Kühlung an; das ist von Modell zu Modell stark unterschiedlich, beim VRAM Takt kann man eigentlich immer einiges herausholen, da die Kühlung dort nicht so wichtig ist und das ist für die Performance oft nicht unwesentlich

Auf meinem Toshiba Sattellite u500, einem 13,3 Zoll Subnotebook habe ich auch schon ansehnliche OC Ergebnisse mit dessen Mobility HD 4570 erzielt

Low-End Chips und heruntergetaktete Versionen lassen sich natürlich meist am besten übertakten, meist mindestens auf das Niveau der höchstgetakteten Version, wenn die Kühlung halbwegs passt; leider ist es in letzter Zeit in Mode bei Mobil GPUs die TDP nicht zu veröffentlichen, sonst könnte man den Anstieg der Abwärme beim Übertakten auf HD 6770M Niveau sehr gut abschätzen

Das OC Potential von Notebookchips ist -ausreichende Kühlung vorrausgesetzt- in der Regel weit besser als das von Desktop Chips (mit einigen Ausnahmen), da die GPUs um Strom zu sparen stark untertaktet werden

Der wichtigste Grund, warum das Übertakten von Notebooks sehr unpopulär ist sind übrigens die negativen Auswirkungen auf Stromverbrauch und Akkulaufzeit; wenn man das Notebook stationär betreibt ist das aber auch nicht weiter schlimm

Man kann auch die Kühlung eines Notebooks durch Notebookkühler u.Ä. auch deutlich verbessern



> Da kommen echt zweifel bei auf.... nicht das du nicht mal Desktop hast.. und rein XBox Gamer bist...


 
Halte dich mit deinen Beleidigungen zurück, immerhin will ich dir nur helfen... und ja, die Behauptung, ich wäre Xbox Spieler ist für mich eine Beleidigung

Bevor ich zum Xbox Gamer werde wird George Bush ein Islamist 

Einen Desktop hab ich natürlich auch



> Notebooks mit i3,i5,x4 will ich mir nicht mal angucken! Wenn du für eine Problemstellung ein Programm schreibst welches von Multithread + Hz-Zahl Profitiert ( und das ist meist der Fall, wenn JavaSkript bzw. C o. Perl + Packages installiert ) willst du natürlich, so schnell wie möglich das Problem mittels der Software lösen und du siehst dass die Rechendauer eines Core2Duos ( 2x2 Ghz ) bei 17 Tage 5 Std + paar mins beträgt, die des Core i3 ( 2x2,1 Ghz ) bei 16 Tage 12 Std beträgt und des Core i7 mit 4/8 Threads und 2,2 Ghz bei knappen 7 Tage liegt ... würde ich natürlich zu i7 greifen! Da ich dadurch eine Woche Zeit habe das Programm zu kontrollieren / testen / verbessern / optimieren, weil in der Uni/Arbeitswelt muss du alles zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt abgeben. Das NB hast du auch immer dabei, um Sorcecode immer einzusehen, überprüfen, verändern... meist fallen noch Bugs auf usw.


 
Wenn das so ist dann spricht das noch mehr für eine Desktop-Notebook Kombi, da du auf einem Desktop wesentlich billiger wesentlich mehr Leisung zusammenbekommen kannst; du kannst mir nicht einreden, dass du unbedingt mobil für 72 Stunden irgendeine Simulation durchlaufen lassen oder irgendwas rendern musst...

Für soetwas ist auch Cloud Computing oft keine schlechte Alternative



> Wenn du Arbeit ausübst die einer Ausbildung genügt, wirst du solch eine Art von Notebooks nicht brauchen... Wenn du in einer Uni bist und Geisteswissenschaften studierst... brauchst du diesen auch nicht... Wenn du in der Uni nur leichte Programme schreibst.. keine Problemstellungen ( die dem Alltag wiederherstellen ) lösen sollst... auch hier wird dieser nicht gebraucht.


 
Hast du eine Ahnung...

Nur so viel: wenn er endlich herauskommt fliegt mein oller Core2 Quad Desktop raus und ich kauf mir ein System mit 8-Kern Sandy Bridge-E Xeon... Spielen ist dabei eine Nebensache

Aber ich trenne zwischen (Sub-) Notebook (Mobil und ...halbwegs... leistungsfähig) UMPC (immer dabei) und Desktop (brachiale Leistung stationär)

Mein Subnotebook, das neben der genannten GraKa über einen Core2 Duo verfügt tausche ich erst mit Ivy Bridge aus: dann kommen Quadcores mit 35W TDP und nochmal deutlich stärkerer, DX11 tauglicher IGP, die sehr wahrscheinlich auch in Subnotebooks Anwendung finden werden

Das man ein derart leistungsfähiges System unbedingt mobil braucht lasse ich mir nur in Ausnahmefällen einreden, *vor allem bei dem Budged*

Natürlich kann man kaum je genug Leistung haben aber wenn man nur ein begrenztes Budged hat muss man eben damit haushalten



> Einfach nur zum Zocken finde ich NB wenig geeignet + übelst teuer. Wenn du aber ehe eine Starke CPU + viel Ram und das in einem soliden Cases brauchst , liegst du locker bei 700-900 € ! Daher ist für mich leichter 100 - 200 € drauf zu zahlen und zu diesem Packet eine vernünftige GK zu bekommen, als noch einen extra Desktop-PC anzuschaffen um zu spielen ( Kostenpunkt ca. 600-900€ ). Das meinte ich auch mit Geld zu sparen im meinem ersten Post. Das erklärt auch wieso diese NB wirklich gebraucht werden.


 
Wenn du glaubst _mobil_ unbedingt einen i7 Quad zu brauchen: von mir aus

Aber ich hoffe, du weißt, ob du wirklich einen brauchst



> Bezüglich Dell... habe ich mir natürlich irgendwo meine eigene Meinung geformt.. aus den Erfahrungsberichten von Studenten/ Foren + einfacher Angebotspalette von Dell, genauso wie Reviews... Und ich habe schon mal unter die Haube eines Alienwares ( mit WaKü ) Desktopsrechners schauen dürfen für 2300€! Außen hui ... innen pfui!.. Aber echt pfui.... die gleiche Zusammenstellung hätte den Typen 1400 € gekostet mit ner echten WaKü für CPU + GPU ( mit Dualradi )und nicht diese Kompletlösund ala Antec die momentan für 40 € bei Mindfactory gibt! Da war wirklich nur die CPU + GK ( Referenzdesign ) wertig... der Rest .. mikroAtx Board = 0 Erweiterungsplätzen + 2 Rambänke die besetzt waren von billigram + chinaböllerNT... also... ne!


 
Komplett PCs welcher Art auch immer mit selbstgebauten zu vergleichen ist immer schwer; das Alienware mit wenigen Ausnahmen überteuert ist ist auch nichts neues aber das sind ja nicht die einzigen Notebooks von Dell

Im Notebookbereich fällt selbstbauen als Alternative leider praktisch weg; das Billigram verwendet wurde denke ich nicht, hatte eben keine bling-bling Pseudokühlkörper; bei Alienware kann man maximal 4GiB Riegel @DDR3 1866 oder 2GiB Riegel @DDR3 2133 konfigurieren, allzu schlecht kann der RAM nicht sein, Dell muss ja auch eine Garantie darauf geben...

Die Netzteile sind auch meist nicht schlecht auch wenn sie weder bei den Anschlüssen noch der Leistung große Reserven bieten; Chinaböller sind es aber nicht- wie gesagt: Dell gibt dir ja Garantie darauf und müsste im Falle eines Defekts gegebenenfalls den ganzen PC ersetzen; das das Netzteil nicht in drei Farben leuchtet und auch nicht von einer bekannten Marke hergestellt wurde sagt nichts über sein Innenleben aus

Ich wurde auch keine Alienware Desktops empfehlen aber Dell Notebooks sind zum Teil sicher nicht schlecht und auch nicht überteuert, zumindest nicht alle



> da die HD6770M mit DDR5 befeuert wird.


 
Es gibt keinen DDR5 und ich bezweifle, dass er jemals kommt... aber das ist ein anderes Thema



> Frage mich wirklich wieso es keinen Hersteller gibt, der NB ohne Akkus, Betriebssystem, und HDD anbietet...


 
Was würde das bringen?


----------



## n3rd (23. Oktober 2011)

Es ist momentan etwas spät... werde mich morgen wenn ich wach bin bezüglich des VRAMS bei der HD6770 schlaugucken.
Bezüglich der XBox Beleidigung... sollte nur ein Spruch sein, würde keinem, der mir helfen versucht beleidigen... es geht eher auf metapherähnliche Vergleiche... das mit islamistischen Bush find ich witzig! 
Bezüglich der Hardware des Alienwares: NT war von FSP , MoBo von Foxconn und RAM OEM... man kann natürlich Garantie auf etwas vergeben, was nicht qualitativ Hochwertig ist... es kriegen auch Gerätschaften GS und Tüv Zertifikate, die als Feuerwerk zu Silvester verkauft werden können.


----------



## Superwip (23. Oktober 2011)

> NT war von FSP , MoBo von Foxconn


 
Ist ja nicht unbeding schlecht



> und RAM OEM...


 
Klar, was sonst? Bei RAM muss das aber nicht schlecht sein, die Chips haben ja nichts mit dem Hersteller des Riegels zu tun und sind am Ende das praktisch einzig wesentliche Qualitätskriterium



> man kann natürlich Garantie auf etwas vergeben, was nicht qualitativ Hochwertig ist...


 
Natürlich, aber damit kann man sich selbst schnell ins Knie schießen; wenn ein selbstgebauter PC durch einen Netzteildefekt zerstört wird muss der Netzteilhersteller per Garantie dennoch nur das Netzteil ersetzen

Wenn ein OEM PC durch einen Netzteildefekt zerstört wird muss der Hersteller den gesamten, im Falle von Alienware oft einige tausend Euro teuren PC ersetzen (oder zumindest alle defekten Teile)- daher verbauen OEMs praktisch immer halbwegs haltbare Netzteile

Wie gesagt: OEM Netzteile punkten nicht unbedingt mit Effizienz, Anschlussvielfalt, geringer Lautstärke oder Leistungsreserven sind aber nur in den wenigsten Fällen Chinaböller- und wenn doch hat man ja die Garantie...


----------



## n3rd (23. Oktober 2011)

Naja... wenn du meinst!

Wie schweifen aber vom Thema ab....


----------



## Superwip (23. Oktober 2011)

Der Punkt ist, dass Dell keinen Schrott baut


----------



## n3rd (24. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ist eben Ansichtsache. Für mich handelt es sich bei Dell, um ein Unternehmen, welches für B-Ware einen Preis von Superware verlangt.
Ich glaube, dass du es einfach akzeptieren muss. Bei mir kommt kein Dell/Apple-Produkt in die Betrachtung... das ist alles. Und wie gesagt... es ist eben meine Meinung. 
Bezüglich des Rams ( GDDR5 ) habe ich bis dato nichts gefunden. Kannst mir paar Quellen zusenden? Wäre lieb.
Und ein zweiter Gedanke, der mir im Kopf wuzelt, ist die Sache mit Cloud... aber wie gut das unter Linux funzt.... noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2011)

> Naja, ist eben Ansichtsache. Für mich handelt es sich bei Dell, um ein Unternehmen, welches für B-Ware einen Preis von Superware verlangt.


 
Auch wenn es in Dells großer Produktparlette einige Schwarze Schafe gab und zum Teil immernoch gibt sind die meisten Dell Notebooks im großen und ganzen recht hochwertig, viele haben auch ein durchaus gutes P/L Verhältniss, einige kann man auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen als die besten ihrer Klasse bezeichnen; wenn dir Dell pauschal nicht gut genug ist dürften Hersteller wie Medion für dich jedenfalls garnicht erst in Frage kommen...



> Linux


 
Du willst auf dem Notebook Linux nutzen? Warum hast du das nicht gleich gesagt? Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt bei der Auswahl...

Cloudunterstützung bei Simulationen, Renderaufgaben und ähnlichem sollte hier prinzipiell aber nicht schlechter funktionieren als unter Win



> Bezüglich des Rams ( GDDR5 ) habe ich bis dato nichts gefunden.


 
Lies dir am besten den Wikiartikel durch

Bei GDDR4 hab ich mich übrigens geirrt (ist auch schon editiert) aber das spielt sowieso keine Rolle, der wird auf keiner aktuellen Notebook GraKa eingesetzt


----------



## n3rd (24. Oktober 2011)

Sehe da keinen Unterschied, ob primär Windoff oder Linux zum Einsatz kommt. 
Es werden def. die beiden Betriebsysteme benutzt... wahrscheinlich: Windows 7 Prof 64 bit + Fedora 64 bit.
Programmiert wird ausschließlich auf der Fedoraoberfläche... win ist mir da zu stressig!
Gib bitte den Link zu Wiki... finde da nix zu der genauen Beschreibung der RAM-Spezifikationen.


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2011)

Graphics Double Data Rate



> Sehe da keinen Unterschied, ob primär Windoff oder Linux zum Einsatz kommt.
> Es werden def. die beiden Betriebsysteme benutzt...


 
Oh doch! Mit den allermeisten Notebooks hat man unter Linux Treiberprobleme in Massen; das die 3D Beschleunigung des GPUs und diverse Stromsparmodi nicht funktionieren, wodurch die Akkulaufzeit im Vergleich zu Win um teils mehr als die Hälfte einbricht ist leider üblich, Notebooks, bei denen das besser ist muss man schon mit der Lupe suchen

Auch sonst treten vielfach Probleme auf, Sondertasten, etwa zum verstellen der Lautstärke oder zum ein/ausschalten von W-LAN funktionieren meist auch nicht, manchmal verweigert auch die W-LAN Karte ihren Dienst auch die internen Soundchips/Karten tun oft nicht was sie sollen, soweit ich weiß gibt es sogar Fälle in denen nichtmal das Touchpad erkannt wird und in einigen Extremfällen ist es durch schlechte UEFI Umsetzung nur schwer möglich Linux überhaupt nativ zum Laufen zu bringen

Man sollte daher sehr vorsichtig bei der Wahl des Notebooks sein, wenn man Linux installieren will und sich gut informieren


----------



## n3rd (24. Oktober 2011)

Aso, das meintest du.... naja mir ist wurst, ob die Sondertasten oder GPU funktioniert... bzw. ob Stromsparmodi unter Linux korrekt ausgeführt wird... das sind alles Luxussachen, die kein Einfluß auf mein zu erstellendes Programm haben... kenn das ja bereits von meinem jetzigen NB. 
In meinen Augen ist es halb so wild... Werde ja nicht unter Linux zocken... daher 0 problemo! Dachte du wirst mir was neues erzählen 
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2011)

> Aso, das meintest du.... naja mir ist wurst, ob die Sondertasten oder GPU funktioniert... bzw. ob Stromsparmodi unter Linux korrekt ausgeführt wird... das sind alles Luxussachen, die kein Einfluß auf mein zu erstellendes Programm haben... kenn das ja bereits von meinem jetzigen NB.


 
Wenn du meinst... also ich würde schon wollen, dass mein Notebook funktioniert wie es soll...


----------



## n3rd (25. Oktober 2011)

Das schon... aber was erwartest du von OpenSource? Die Hardware-Konzerne richten sich auch primär auf Windoffs und den vergammelten Appel.
Wenn man Treiber findet, die auch einiger maßen passt, dann nur von einem Fanboy... bzw. jmd. der zu viel Zeit hat.


----------



## Superwip (25. Oktober 2011)

Na ja, nach dem Apfel richtet sich nur der eigene Hersteller...

Es ist durchaus nicht so, dass es nicht einige Notebooks gäbe, die unter Linux (fast) perfekt funktionieren; das sind aber meist teure Business Notebooks und sie alle haben eines gemeinsam: keine dezidierte GraKa- die Treiberunterstützung für die mobilen nVidia und AMD GraKas ist sehr dürftig, in der Regel führt das dazu, dass die GPUs unter Linux nicht genutzt werden können aber dennoch laufend Strom fressen und dadurch die Akkulaufzeit drastisch reduzieren

(Auch) aus diesem Grund würde der Einsatz von Linux für eine Desktop-Notebook Komi sprechen- wenn du dadurch mobil auf eine dezidierte GraKa verzichten könntest könntest du auch ein wirklich Linuxgeeignetes Notebook finden, hier würde sich etwa ein x121e Thinkpad, ein gebrauchtes T400 oder X200 anbieten


----------



## n3rd (25. Oktober 2011)

Das von dir erläutertes Problem, soll mir keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten, da das NB fast nie am Akku hängt, sondern immer an der Strippe. 
Das NB soll wie gesagt, ein Desktop für unterwegs sein. Ob er mehr oder weniger Strom verbraucht.. ist mir zweitstellig. 
Bezüglich des Videospeichers.. habs mir durchgelesen... und kann nur sagen, dass gddr5 durch die Steuerungstechnik und Weiterentwicklung wesentlich besser ist als GDDR3... doppelter Durchsatz + wesentlich geringere Latenzen.


----------



## Superwip (26. Oktober 2011)

> Bezüglich des Videospeichers.. habs mir durchgelesen... und kann nur sagen, dass gddr5 durch die Steuerungstechnik und Weiterentwicklung wesentlich besser ist als GDDR3... doppelter Durchsatz + wesentlich geringere Latenzen.


 
Die HD 6630M nutzt aber nicht -DDR2 basierenden- GDDR3 sondern -wesentlich besseren- DDR3

Natürlich ist GDDR5 in der Regel besser aber durch OC lässt sich der mit sehr niedrigem Takt betriebene DDR3 der HD 6630M sehr  wahrscheinlich auf das Niveau des GDDR5 der HD 6770 bringen, ob sich auch der GPU auf das Niveau der HD 6770 oder sogar noch weiter überktakten lässt hängt nur von der Kühlung des jeweiligen Geräts ab


----------

